# Betta Breeding



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

Hi as u know frm my previous thread (NEED TO GETT BETTA TO EAT)
i somehow went into the male's bubble nest.

well right now the algae is up so i'll add a snail. But the thing is, the algae is growing on the actual bubbles HELPPPPPP!

:help:


----------



## Mobydock (Sep 6, 2005)

How much lighting do you have over the tank? I don't think there should be enough lighting and nutrients for algae to be a problem in a breeding tank. Lower the lighting; just use a nightlight near the tank(24hrs, if eggs) along with any in-direct natural lighting in the room and the ceiling light. If there are eggs in the nest already, now is a very sensitive time to be trying to mess with the water. You can either leave it how it is and hope the water quality is good enough for the eggs/ fry, or try to change the water *very* slowly(with airline tubing) and hope you don't spook the male into eating the eggs.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

there aint much lighting near the tank and because its a breeding tank its only temporary so there is only an old desktop light over the top.

I'm changing the water with a thick syringe (without the needle of course) and I change about 6% of the water a day.


----------



## Mobydock (Sep 6, 2005)

Sorry, I haven't had any problems with algae that weren't fixed by reduced lighting and increased water changes. The "Plants" forum seems to be popular for algae related inquiries.


----------

